# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Tell me about large frogs

## clownonfire

Hi all,

I'm an avid frog enthusiasts, and own a few different species. Lately it seems, the smaller it is, the more I like, or something like that. 

I've never been quite interested by the larger frogs: the _Pacman_, _Pyxies_ and _Budgett's_ frogs of this world... 

I tried to rationalize it. I thought I liked my thumbnail frogs because of their amazing colorrs - but pacman frogs have GREAT bright colors too... Then I thought, I like to cultivate fruit flies, it's part of the pleasure.... But then again, why not culture Dubias roaches...

Obviously I know it's subjective... And as I rarely have a chance to interact with you very large frogs owners, I'd love if you could tell me what is it you love about these great big monsters! So, Jeff Kennedy, PyxieBob, phoebe froggy and everyone else (too many to name you all), please, I'd like to know: 

Is bigger really better?  :Wink: 

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

I like small frogs too that's why I went with the mini Pacman....the Stolzmanni.  Its like having a kitten that never grows up. :Big Grin:

----------


## clownonfire

> I like small frogs too that's why I went with the mini Pacman....the Stolzmanni.  Its like having a kitten that never grows up.


_(Cheri, shhhh... I know that pacman frogs come in different sizes, but I want them to tell me)...._

----------


## bshmerlie

Have you not been watching all the videos they post? :Big Grin:

----------


## phoebe froggy

Size does matter lol

I love the African Bullfrogs and the Budgetts frog as they love their food

----------


## Baelari

Watching a cricket or earthworm disappear into the green vortex of death is always fun. It's a slower process than watching darts eat (as far as I can tell from the videos).

I just got my dubia roaches, so I don't have many, but strangely I like them too. I wondered how the cockroach people wanted cockroaches as pets, but they're interesting to watch. Plus you don't have to chase them all over the living room when they hop out of your hand like crickets do.

----------


## pyxieBob

I love Pyxis because their size is just thrilling, the overall look of Pyxis is just awesome because they have such cartoon like features. Also how they start out as seemingly normal looking lil quick froggies then they morph into this true beast, and they do it FAST. i especially like males because of their massive size, and mostly great beautiful green color mixed with that rich yellow/orange and white throat and belly. However a great looking giant female Ornate Pac Man is hands down my fav frog ever. I love when when people see my cartoon drawings of them and say 'that would be so cool if they actually looked like this!"  and i get to say THEY DO! They just dont look real! They are such a funny cartoon "blob" shape.  That gigantic skull and wide mouth is such an oddity. I really have almost no interest in the Cranwellis type because of the brown color. (Albinos i do love) But like I said the true Ornates that are any other color than brown are priceless to me. Bright greens, fabulous yellows and deep reds covering the entire frog is just mind boggeling! Dont forget Ornates that have tons of true black color to them also. And the fact that they are more than able (and willing) to wolf down a small rat gives them that extra spark for me. Although i verrrry rarely feed rodents. I would rather keep them healthy and long lived. So in short, yes the size has a good portion to do with it... But its their shape ,porportions and colors that really get me. The coolest thing I can picture is a true beautifull green and yellow Ornate  bigger than a male Pyxie , OR the size of a dime! how amazing would that be?? Or true green Pyxi Adspersus that size. A tiny lil blob of goo with an attitude. And yes I know that there are dwarf Pyxis, not intersted, they just dont have the colors or the porportions of the true giants.  Sorry this was so long winded, I could go on forever abt them  :Frog Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

> Watching a cricket or earthworm disappear into the green vortex of death is always fun. It's a slower process than watching darts eat (as far as I can tell from the videos).





> I love the African Bullfrogs and the Budgetts frog as they love their food


I totally get how watching your frogs feed can be thrilling. From what I have seen, you beautiful and colorful monsters (said lovingly) are quite voracious when it comes to their prey. It's one of the reasons why I love watching the _Phyllobates terribilis_ eat so much: they literally will go and pursue the feeders in the tank. Fruit flies stand no chance, and the crickets, they try to hide but seldom fast enough for the terribs.




> I love Pyxis because their size is just thrilling, the overall look of Pyxis is just awesome because they have such cartoon like features. [...] However a great looking giant female Ornate Pac Man is hands down my fav frog ever. I love when when people see my cartoon drawings of them and say 'that would be so cool if they actually looked like this!"  and i get to say THEY DO! They just dont look real!


So basically size and colors... Again, seems very similar to us dart lovers, but on the other end of the scale...

But what about the fact that they seem to be either burrowed or immobile most of the time?

----------


## Baelari

They're not the most entertaining of frogs when they're not hungry, but I still find their habits interesting. I don't spend hours looking at Lump just sitting there, but I do peek in every so often to see if he's moved, or has poked his head up and wants to eat.

----------


## clownonfire

> They're not the most entertaining of frogs when they're not hungry, but I still find their habits interesting. I don't spend hours looking at Lump just sitting there, but I do peek in every so often to see if he's moved, or has poked his head up and wants to eat.


I get that too, and it's a good point you're making about not sitting all day watching your frog not move. I'm hoping to get some _Scaphiophryne gottlebei_ soon and they burrow themselves all day, and a large portion of the time. I'm I'm still interested in getting them...

There was a contest not too long ago: The Biggest in the African Bullfrogs section. I should ask these guys to join in...

Eric

----------


## pyxieBob

That is actually another attraction for me, Ill have a friend or family member check out my frog. If its a PYxi they just kinda stare in disbelief cuz I kept Booger in abt 2inch deep real  growing grass so you could see him.They always ask "OMG.. is that thing REAL???" So i would give Booger a lil poke to the belly then spray him and he would come to life. And even I am still in awe by that because he does infact look like a garden decor. rather than real. As for Pac Mans... My 1st encounter with one I was 7, and my big brothers High School Zoology teacher Mr. Sweat had me come up to the high school to do some animal drawings for the class (yes I was 7 and yes the drawings were better than most 1st graders but im certain my drawings still sucked but i felt so cool) He had a 20 gal tank with just plants in there. So I looked alllll over for the frog Mr. Sweat told me was in there, expecting a lil tree frog. I saw his eyes in the dirt and said "OMG i found him!! but i just see his eyes! can i pick him up??" Mr Sweat promptly said sure if you want your little hand bit off" so naturaly I was puzzled. Which did not last long because he walked over there with a live white mouse dropped it in the tank and this gorgeous lime green, black and yellow blob exploded out of the dirt and clamped onto the mouse and swallowed it whole. Since then I have been clinicly OBSESSED! HA!! A well hidden dangerous BEAUTY!

----------


## clownonfire

> So I looked alllll over for the frog Mr. Sweat told me was in there, expecting a lil tree frog. I saw his eyes in the dirt and said "OMG i found him!! but i just see his eyes! can i pick him up??" Mr Sweat promptly said sure if you want your little hand bit off" so naturaly I was puzzled!


So... _Myth or fact_: Can an African Bullfrog bite a finger off? Or any of these oddly beautiful creatures we're talking about?

----------


## Kevin1

I doubt they can bite a finger off but they can definitely make you bleed...ALOT. I've sent it with my own eyes..  I like these frogs because they are the oddballs of what most humans already consider to be odd. Not to mention the great variety of behaviors they possess makes them very interesting. Pyxies are not very sedentary like some other fatfrog species. It depends a lot on the individual.

----------


## pyxieBob

Hmmm a HUGE male Pyxi might be able to if you just sat there and let it happen. It would have to be a seriously hungry big frog. They have huge jaw bones and jaw pressure to match with 3 sharp bone teeth. Booger would often crack an adult rats skull almost flattening it and killing it instantly w the 1st chomp. Like a dog w a golf ball. But fingers are very well attached. Its possible i guess but everything would have to be perfect. I would say it is not a ligitiment fear or concern (not saying YOU are fearfull lol) and has prob never happened. As for pac mans... no way in hell. I had a female that was as big as any pac man could ever get and fearsome eater. I heared a few mice skulls make a cracking sound when she clamped onto em, but my buddy Tim let her bite his finger and she def drew blood, and it bruised very bad. But no where near breaking the bone much less ripping it off...

----------


## Baelari

I would have loved seeing that when I was little. I probably would have gotten a frog sooner if that were the case.

Just don't go wiggling your fingers in front of their faces, because fingers look a bit like tasty pink mice.

----------


## Amy

What a great thread to post!!  I, too, absolutely adore the little frogs and have no interest in the bigger ones.  This thread definitely makes you take a second look!

----------


## kmcconch

It is also fascinating when your young Pyxie burrows for a few days, after a big meal, and looks considerably larger afterwards.   :Frog Surprise:

----------


## clownonfire

> It is also fascinating when your young Pyxie burrows for a few days, after a big meal, and looks considerably larger afterwards.


Are people seeing your frogs live surprise by how big they are, even after seeing pictures and having an idea of their size?

With my thumbnail frogs (_Ranitomeya ventrimaculatus "Rodyll"_), I always have the same comment from friends, and even other hobbyists first encountering these frogs.... They are much smaller than they thought, and the perspective in pictures just doesn't do it enough....

----------


## Kevin1

I'm sure if you sit there for days and let it attempt to eat your finger it could happen. But know what else might happen? The frog will get tired of trying. hahahahahah That does happen. I've been keeping pyxies for about 6 years now. I've seen lots of weird stuff happen....lol

----------


## Jeff Kennedy

Pyxie's can definitely inflict some pain and damage on a humans hand. What people that are unfamiliar with fat frogs should know is that it isn't out of aggression. It is plainly because they think that anything that is in front of their face is food!! When a Pyxie is mad, he will sink his head down, like a child that got it's feelings hurt and begin to take a long breath and exhale. When a Pac is upset, it will flail at you with it's mouth open and bark at you. It is quite comical and in my experience, the ornates are the feistiest and ready to defend there territory at the drop of a hat. I have never had a green, brown or albino cranwelli bark at me but have had several apricot albinos do so. When I get ot our groups of ornates to do the daily poop removal, misting and feeding, almost all will bark and snap at me. It is expected at this point. Getting back to the Pyxie's, one of the most intriguing things to me is in fact the 3 teeth and the forked tongue. It seems so mythical. One thing that most don't know (only those that have been bitten) is that they also have a very sharp row of teeth on top like a catfish. The combination of the jaw pressure and the sharpness on both sides can be a very scary thing for a Pyxie owner. This is a pic of me feeding what was then our 6 month old Pyxie "Moosh". I was hand feeding dubia males to Moosh without the use of tongs. After accepting about 6 without incident, Moosh then misjudged his aim and latched on to my finger!!! It happened before I even knew it happened. After getting ahold of me, he began to use his legs to kick against my hand and try to pull my finger off so that he could eat it. It was about a 10 minute ordeal before he was finally wore down enough to allow me to squeeze his jaws and free myself. Great thread Eric and sorry that it took so long to respond!! Busy weekend!!!!

----------


## clownonfire

> Pyxie's can definitely inflict some pain and damage on a humans hand. What people that are unfamiliar with fat frogs should know is that it isn't out of aggression. It is plainly because they think that anything that is in front of their face is food!! When a Pyxie is mad, he will sink his head down, like a child that got it's feelings hurt and begin to take a long breath and exhale. When a Pac is upset, it will flail at you with it's mouth open and bark at you. It is quite comical and in my experience, the ornates are the feistiest and ready to defend there territory at the drop of a hat. I have never had a green, brown or albino cranwelli bark at me but have had several apricot albinos do so. When I get ot our groups of ornates to do the daily poop removal, misting and feeding, almost all will bark and snap at me. It is expected at this point. Getting back to the Pyxie's, one of the most intriguing things to me is in fact the 3 teeth and the forked tongue. It seems so mythical. One thing that most don't know (only those that have been bitten) is that they also have a very sharp row of teeth on top like a catfish. The combination of the jaw pressure and the sharpness on both sides can be a very scary thing for a Pyxie owner. This is a pic of me feeding what was then our 6 month old Pyxie "Moosh". I was hand feeding dubia males to Moosh without the use of tongs. After accepting about 6 without incident, Moosh then misjudged his aim and latched on to my finger!!! It happened before I even knew it happened. After getting ahold of me, he began to use his legs to kick against my hand and try to pull my finger off so that he could eat it. It was about a 10 minute ordeal before he was finally wore down enough to allow me to squeeze his jaws and free myself. Great thread Eric and sorry that it took so long to respond!! Busy weekend!!!!


No worries Jeff. Glad to see things are going well. These pics are quite something. It definitely gives a good idea of the strength of their jaw and teeth. I've read the part of a pyxie and pacman being upset to my wife and she thanks you for this new bit of info. 

So do I. 

Eric

----------


## artes

By larger frogs, are you just including the pacman-y types, or also tree frogs?  Well, I love all my big frogs, so I'll tell you why on all of them!

First - white's tree frogs.  Froggie is quite possibly the coolest frog in the world.  She actually enjoys being picked up and put on my shoulder.  She'll climb all over me like I'm a playground, and has never once offered to jump off or run away.  She lets me know when he's bored by climbing back down and sitting on my hand, and I go put her back in her tank.  She also enjoys cuddling with her girlfriend Chance, and its really, really cute.  She also turns into this crazed homicidal maniac whenever crickets get placed in the tank.

Now, why Toadstool is the second coolest frog in the world: she manages to be so cute, so awesome, by sitting half buried in dirt and glaring at me like she's disgruntled at my appearance.  She's the cute grumpy old man waving his cane and cursing about kids in his yard.  She comes alive when crickets come into the picture - hopping around on her little stubby legs with an evil gleam in her eye.  Sam is convinced she's conspiring against us all, and its probably true.  She got mad at me today because I pulled her out to see if she would fit in her new water bowl (she refuses to use larger water bowls, so I have to get them that she can barely squeeze into, like that 400 lb woman at the gym who insist on spandex).  After she got over her traumatic experience (rolls eyes) she buried herself in the dirt, leaving only her eyes out.  She buried herself so she was facing my computer desk, and glared at me, making sure I knew she was angry.  That was two hours ago... /glances over at her eyes still glaring.

How can you not love that charm?  /snickers

----------

